# Форум на русском языке  > Работа проекта  > Информационные сообщения  >  Обновление ПО

## NickGolovko

Специалистами поставщика услуг хостинга было произведено существенное обновление программного обеспечения, отвечающего за функционирование сервера. Если в процессе работы с ресурсами VirusInfo будут возникать какие-либо проблемы, о них можно сообщить в комментариях к этому уведомлению.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## anton_dr

Произведено очередное обновление ПО сервера. Об ошибках просьба сообщать в данной теме.

----------


## GoodBear

Мне интересно - невозможность создания темы в разделе "помогите" относится к ошибкам работы обновленного ПО?

----------


## anton_dr

Не относится. Если у вас есть проблема - пишите в "Обратную связь". А не засоряйте форум одинаковыми сообщениями.

----------


## Юльча

тогда это вероятно сюда

----------

